# Lost my lil boy at 24 weeks.



## kayleigh89

Hello i thought i would post here for a lil support.

Well i thought everythink was flowing fine threw my 1st pregnancy,12 week scan baby moving fine,21 week scan everything looked great! Baby moving everything was found that got looked for e.g legs,arms etc.Was told he was a little boy OH was over the moon.Well i only just started feeling strong movement on Saturday as i was just 23 weeks...Also OH felt him for the 1st time that night too but.....That was the last time i got told on my 21 weeks scan my placenta was aterior so it would cushion a large amount of movement out so i thought oh it must be normal i havent felt him for a few days,Rang hospital the followin sunday night which made it 8 days after no movement a long time i know but u just dont think something could be wrong :( Anyways hospital said to get my midwife out so i called her phones off AS PER USUAL!! Anways got intouch with a 2nd midwife Monday morning she came out straight away but couldnt find lil boys hbeat :( She sent me down for a Scan and i got told we had lost the baby OMG my heart stopped that was the worst day of my life.Anyways the Midwifes was lovely to me an OH,The doctor came and gave me the tablet to start my labour on the Monday,Had pains all monday night also tuesday morning so i went in they sent me bk agen till they got stronger...So 2am Wednesday morning woke up with contractions so went to hospital,Anyways my lil boy arrived at 09.45 weighing at 0.005 kilos boy baby,The midwife did Feet and Handprints photos etc....an we got to take photos and hold him.How could life make this happen my poor little boy so tiny it still hurts me now,

Sorry its long wanted to let u all know why i have appeared and posted on here xxxxxxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

i'm so so sorry xxxxx


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry: I am so deeply sorry, my God you must be a mess :cry: I lost my Ava at 18 weeks 10 weeks ago and I am still devastated :cry:
Did they tell you why this may have happened, I realize it's early I was just wondering?
With my Ava the tissue did not grow so they don't know why she died, they said it was probably chromosomal .
I just am so sorry, I wish I could do more for you.
xoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: if you ever need to talk I am here :cry:


----------



## kayleigh89

Andypanda6570 said:


> :cry: I am so deeply sorry, my God you must be a mess :cry: I lost my Ava at 18 weeks 10 weeks ago and I am still devastated :cry:
> Did they tell you why this may have happened, I realize it's early I was just wondering?
> With my Ava the tissue did not grow so they don't know why she died, they said it was probably chromosomal .
> I just am so sorry, I wish I could do more for you.
> xoxoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: if you ever need to talk I am here :cry:

Hey hunni no lil Brayden has gone threw post mortem just gotta wait for his body to be realeased.then get results between 9-10 weeks xxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kimmyttcno3

My heart goes out to you and your family xxx


----------



## jojo23

so sorry hun, we're all going through the same emotions and the ladies here are amazing i really wouldnt have gotten through anything without them!!! its such a tragic and emotional time!!! thinking of your little angel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lol78

I'm so sorry. x


----------



## Bartness

:hugs: Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## CamoQueen

I'm so sorry that you lost your little boy. Fly high, angel.:hugs:


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry for your loss :( its truely the worst time anyone could ever imagine going through and I just hope you, in time, find the strength you need to pull through. My thoughts are with you and your angel at this horrible time xx


----------



## Mumof42009

so sorry xx


----------



## cazza22

my heart just broke for you reading this hun i am so very very sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peril

I'm sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Chellxx

Im so so sorry for your loss, rip little fella xx


----------



## twinkle458

hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squashy_12

Sending big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## mojobear

Sorry, so sad x


----------



## SarahJane

So sorry for the loss of your little boy xxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I am terribly terribly sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Sammy2009

kayleigh89 said:


> Hello i thought i would post here for a lil support.
> 
> Well i thought everythink was flowing fine threw my 1st pregnancy,12 week scan baby moving fine,21 week scan everything looked great! Baby moving everything was found that got looked for e.g legs,arms etc.Was told he was a little boy OH was over the moon.Well i only just started feeling strong movement on Saturday as i was just 23 weeks...Also OH felt him for the 1st time that night too but.....That was the last time i got told on my 21 weeks scan my placenta was aterior so it would cushion a large amount of movement out so i thought oh it must be normal i havent felt him for a few days,Rang hospital the followin sunday night which made it 8 days after no movement a long time i know but u just dont think something could be wrong :( Anyways hospital said to get my midwife out so i called her phones off AS PER USUAL!! Anways got intouch with a 2nd midwife Monday morning she came out straight away but couldnt find lil boys hbeat :( She sent me down for a Scan and i got told we had lost the baby OMG my heart stopped that was the worst day of my life.Anyways the Midwifes was lovely to me an OH,The doctor came and gave me the tablet to start my labour on the Monday,Had pains all monday night also tuesday morning so i went in they sent me bk agen till they got stronger...So 2am Wednesday morning woke up with contractions so went to hospital,Anyways my lil boy arrived at 09.45 weighing at 0.005 kilos boy baby,The midwife did Feet and Handprints photos etc....an we got to take photos and hold him.How could life make this happen my poor little boy so tiny it still hurts me now,
> 
> Sorry its long wanted to let u all know why i have appeared and posted on here xxxxxxxx

Im so very sorry for what happened to you... at my 20 week scan I was given the "baby has Hydrocephalus" news. Termination after many scans was inevitable, she was in the highest degree and would have severe brain damage by the time of birth which they said would be 34 weeks at the most. My world collapsed. Sadly so did i. I commend you on handling the situation so well. I wish I could be stronger, accept it better, but it ruined my life and my relationship and now has left me a shell of the person i once was. I hate myself for letting this take over my life and the fact i cant find any acceptance of it but maybe thats because we had such a hard battle to try for her (IVF) and also the fact im approaching 40, I have also been served with another 7 IVF/FET/IUI failed procedures since. Obviously you are completely devastated, I know how that feels, i live with it every day. One day maybe i will be able to move on, i so hope so. I wish you all the luck in the world for your future pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

I am so sorry for your loss sweetheart!
We are all here to support you and we all help eachother here so if you need 
me at all just PM me

:hugs:

:flow:


----------



## le_annek

So sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## spellfairy

So sorry x


----------



## Dolphinz4

Im so sorry hun!!!! I cannot find any words.....May your little Angel rest in peace!!


----------



## Mrs.W

:hugs: thinking of you, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

So sorry for your loss, no one should have to go through it xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i am so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## CatherineK

:hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

just read your story hun massive hugs and my thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wildfire81

I am so sorry to hear this. I also just lost my pregnancy, but I was 10 weeks along. I know you were further, and that is hard. I am praying for you.


----------



## cabbagebaby

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

Thanks all for u lovely so so kind support threw this tough time and ur lovely comments!!

It's such a nasty situation to go threw,but am so glad i have had my OH he's been my shadow and my rock couldn't of done it without him.I am so sorry to every1 thats also gone/going threw this hopefully someday it will get easier :/

It makes me so MAD! to think theres all them women out there that have kids for money etc etc,and then theres us poor lot that have everything to offer and we all get broken hearts! :( Sorry if that offends any1 xx

BIG hugs to all of you girly's!! XxXxXx


----------



## pink sparkle

:hugs:


----------



## rachy12342

:( hope your ok!sorry to hear of your loss :(


----------



## ilvmylbug

I am so sorry for your loss. :cry: RIP angel baby.


----------



## AngelBunny

honey i am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:

fly high little one xxx


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry for your loss.

Pip x


----------



## DueSeptember

:hugs:


----------



## babyboo1258

:hugs: im so sorry for your loss


----------



## mhazzab

i'm new here (unfortunately) as I've just lost my twin girls at 23w, hope you don't mind me posting, I couldn't read your story without leaving some sort of message to let you know I am thinking of you. big hugs to you xx


----------



## katie21188

hey so sorry for your loss :( I lost my two angel babies Ella and Lilly 12 days ago at 22 weeks. Ellas membrane ruptured and started my labour, was so horrible and we had tests done on my baby girls and me and we got no answers :( life can def be cruel


----------



## Geegees

:( xxxx


----------



## peanut08

:cry: Bless your angel baby :hugs:


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Life can be so cruel. Fly high beautiful boy :angel:


----------



## katie21188

So sorry for your loss. I lost my two angels Ella and Lilly at 22 weeks just 13 days ago :(


----------



## emmylou92

:hugs: x


----------



## sweetm

I'm so sorry. Just wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you and your OH.


----------



## chezziepie

Big hugs so very sorry x x


----------



## Tantan

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

